# Shinemate EP803 with 5 inch Backing Plate



## Teflon (Nov 3, 2006)

nbnbnb


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Loving my Shinemate, 803 the max pad will be engineering based, so the tolerance of as 5" as you mention nay well be too much for the bearings ect.

Check, out #whitedetails plus the mode in which he does each section plus corners, to keep away from bad contact with the edges and trim this is an essential tool. Perhaps a second hand rotary with bigger pads will be your next purchase to meet you specific needs.

A bigger pad than recommended may doing that 5" pad too fast for the spindle,.

I think Kevin Brown developed an snap on detention so from 1" 2" 3" in shorter time, it does seem a powerful lit the machine with no lag, the product need to do the work.

Take care have fun.

John Tht.


----------

